# HRE FF10 Fitment



## rummy (21 d ago)

Hi everyone, new owner here, just wanted some input from people of how this fitment would fare. just got a 2023 tesla model 3 (base rwd) and looking at HRE FF10. Originally wanted 20x10 +35 but was told by some authorized dealers that they wouldn't fit (even though I've been seeing a lot of them online) and they wouldn't mount it. Another shop added that putting 10's on the front breaks HRE's warranty. Been scouring around and found a set but it is

Front: 20x8.5 +30
Rear: 20 x10 +23

Just wanted to see how that would look, any fitment issues and would it be flush or poking out in the rear. Thanks!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

10's on the front is a little too much. They'd poke, so you'd have to get fender flares or wider fenders to cover them. That has been done though.
For a stock body, you're limited to 9.5" in the front, but can go to 11" in the back.



Mad Hungarian said:


> Re wheels, we did do a full 3D sweep of the calipers and all relevant suspension and body components. Just got the data uploaded and it's showing a LOT of options. At least on the upside of things...
> *Go Big or Go Home* - 9.5" wide fronts and 11.0" rears in 18" / 19" / 20" are NO problem, there is actually a little more room under there than a Model S.


----------



## rummy (21 d ago)

Thanks @garsh , makes sense. Does the offset for the rears work or would that poke as well?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

@rummy, I was playing around with Fast Wheel's suggested fittings for your car.
For 10" rears, they recommend +40.
So yes, I would think that +23 is going to poke out.









Fast Wheels | Canada’s Leading Direct Fit, Performance Alloy Wheels







fastco.ca


----------

